# Those three magical words - Visa Grant Notice...icing on top - "Approved"



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I was waiting for so long to write this post  So after some 220 odd posts I finally get a chance to say "Yipeeeee!!!I got it" ray2:

How should I begin, suddenly I am short of words :tongue1: but yes....I should start by acknowledging few efforts:

First of all, I would like to acknowledge my own effort  (didnt use an agent and went through so much anxiousness); My friends and parents (who helped me collect documents, and beared my anxiousness) And most importantly, this incredible forum :clap2: who was my best guide, source, inspiration and mentor in the journey........and above of all,

"Awesomely Incredible forummates" and their support at each step......I am just overwhelmed; would definitely mention few people who have been helping everyone around......ALL MODERATORS, Anj (Anjali) Maddy (Mani) Vishwanath, maz, artemisa and whole lot of other EXPATS who have given their valuable inputs at each stage. RESPECT :clap2:

Now let me share briefly, an excerpt of my journey -

It all started I think way back, but seriousness creeped in my mind say August last year, I started by reseraching net and reached this forum (i guess a friend suggested it, thanks ). I spent almost 1.5 months going through each and every thread of this forum :ranger: and started collecting the documents. Everyday I used to discover something new about this cumbersome process. Finally when I was sure of my first step and prepration, I took it on 6th October 2011 by filing ACS. Then wait started, I had to give IELTS but in between went for a personal trip considering ACS guys will take 12 weeks, but during my trip I got a mail from them after 18 days, its "Approved" (love this word)

Now, I was cursing myself for not giving IELTS earlier  but finally gave it on 5th Nov, got 8 overall on 18th, and TRF reached me on 21st (actually I reached TRF, i went to courier office not waiting for anyone to deliver it) SO YOU CAN INCLUDE LOTS OF ANXIOUSNESS IN EVERY STEP. Finally i was able to put my application in on 24th Nov (ACT) after getting state approval within a day. Later uploaded all docs. Put in my PCC request considering DIAC' speed.

Wait started :juggle: New timeline came out on 12th Dec and DIAC declared that all applicants have got CO who filed before or on 28th Nov. It gave me jitters; i had no CO, no ABPF :rant:. Woke up at 3.30 AM in the morning to call them, dint get through  Next day checked my mail, got a CO.  PCC/Med request came. But then another hurdle came I got really sick during this period (Viral and Typhoid)  but went in for my medicals (scary) on 16th and they were finalized in system on 25th :santa:Now PCC was stuck :mad2: It took 48 days for them to give my PCC. I sent it off on 7th Jan (Sat), and then the ultimate wait started :juggle: (Will medicals go fine? All docs?)

This confusion lasted a week, and today morning i got the MAGICAL MAIL and my GRANT. Hurrraaaaahhhhhh!!!!!  :rockon: :roll: Feeling's great!!!!

Oh i knew this post will be long  

But yes this now feels as first step (tedious one though), but there's a long long journey which begins only now. Its nerve wrecking and risky, wish me all the best guyz.....

All the best to every aspirant, to those who are making the move, hold your nerves, do it right, you will get it (words of wisdom :eyebrows I will be around as much as possible.

Take Care, cheers, have fun and GOD bless us all


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations, really happy to hear that you finally have your grant.

So, when are you planning to make the move? I think that once we get a CO, we suddenly become more anxious. I can still remember my rather obsessive checking of my online status rather vividly. The grant letter also seems to come through on the day when you least expect it 

Good luck with your new life down under!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome Varun
Cant be happier for you and now I wont get any anxious PMs from you .. Kidding.

All the best
Cheers
Anj


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Super congrats to you too! Your timeline is truly amazing. All the best for the move.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations, really happy to hear that you finally have your grant.
> 
> So, when are you planning to make the move? I think that once we get a CO, we suddenly become more anxious. I can still remember my rather obsessive checking of my online status rather vividly. The grant letter also seems to come through on the day when you least expect it
> 
> Good luck with your new life down under!



Thanks Maz!!!

Planning stage is on, I have time till Christmas this year for initial visit. It is an anxious anxious time. And i think it stays till you go there and start getting a little settled  But this one's the most important step and big relief.......


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Awesome Varun
> Cant be happier for you and now I wont get any anxious PMs from you .. Kidding.
> 
> All the best
> ...


Sorry for that 

You never know of PMs regarding next steps  

Thanks Anj, as mentioned in my post......you have been an incredible support for all of us.......really appreciate all your help.......

Be around, and stay in touch


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

obelixous said:


> Super congrats to you too! Your timeline is truly amazing. All the best for the move.


Thanks buddy 

I think you should soon be expecting CO allocation, all the best, keep us posted


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you ar emost welcome varun.. anytime .. as for initial visit, just dont keep it for last moment, keep a buffer of atleast 2-3 months, if you are not able to travel by the planned date for any reason you should have time in hand. plus come once and for all.. dont delay it too much. somehow that is my take on it, i stil feel we came here very late, there is so much to do..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> you ar emost welcome varun.. anytime .. as for initial visit, just dont keep it for last moment, keep a buffer of atleast 2-3 months, if you are not able to travel by the planned date for any reason you should have time in hand. plus come once and for all.. dont delay it too much. somehow that is my take on it, i stil feel we came here very late, there is so much to do..


Keep 'em coming......these words of wisdom 

I will try and find out 'next step' threads, please forward me if you know of some very informative threads other than Sticky ones......

thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Varun - Superb News ! :clap2: My Heartiest Congrats....   You must have been dreaming of being in OZ and there comes a reality mail with the PR grant notification letter  hahaha....

No more checking your inbox, no more anxiety, no more doubts in the PR application processing  !! Now its time for your party today and in the forthcoming days you have to just relax, Think, plan and act for your move to OZ....

Cheers!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Varun - Superb News ! :clap2: My Heartiest Congrats....   You must have been dreaming of being in OZ and there comes a reality mail with the PR grant notification letter  hahaha....
> 
> No more checking your inbox, no more anxiety, no more doubts in the PR application processing  !! Now its time for your party today and in the forthcoming days you have to just relax, Think, plan and act for your move to OZ....
> 
> Cheers!




Thanks Maddy......For sure, first step done, planning starts tomorrow, party tonight.......Another thing, we both now meet in Perth 

Stay in touch


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats, and best of luck


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> congrats, and best of luck


Thanks buddy , when are you going there?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Will reach on 22nd Jan


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> Will reach on 22nd Jan


Awesome  all the best mate, keep us updated!!!!


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*Sys Admin*

Dear Virunsal

Your story is just incredible. However, as a newbie reading it, it gives me (and am sure so many others) a great deal of encouragement.
I (just like you) have found this forum very informative. I have been reading through so as to make sure that I get everything right the first time and do it my own.

WOuld you be able to share with me the list of all the documents you used for ACS and also for DIAC? I am planning to launch my ACS application later this week once I have the letter of eference from my previous employer as I just started a new job this year.
Also, did you do all the submissions online or are there some that you had to courier?

my email is pkkariuki ATgmail dot com
Kind regards,
Patrick.



varunsal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was waiting for so long to write this post  So after some 220 odd posts I finally get a chance to say "Yipeeeee!!!I got it" ray2:


----------



## mehran2010 (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations Varunsal!!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

patopking said:


> Dear Virunsal
> 
> Your story is just incredible. However, as a newbie reading it, it gives me (and am sure so many others) a great deal of encouragement.
> I (just like you) have found this forum very informative. I have been reading through so as to make sure that I get everything right the first time and do it my own.
> ...





varunsal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was waiting for so long to write this post  So after some 220 odd posts I finally get a chance to say "Yipeeeee!!!I got it" ray2:


Hi,

Good to know that its kind of inspiring 

For the ACS documents (get all copies certified/notarized)-

- Copy of passport 
- CV
- Qualifications- degree, transcripts, detailed mark sheets of ICT related education. You can submit others as well for completeness.
- Employment (For all of them)
Service/Experience letter, current employment letter, Offer letters, Notarized self and reference statutory declarations stating roles and responsibilities along with other details listed in PASA guidelines (or find a format on forum, there are many threads); slary slips, hike/confirmation letters, tax documents as all these are supporting docs to prove employment.

You would need to upload few of these along with online application for ACS. And send all of these by courier to them.

For Visa application, keep the scans of all the above documents, other than these you will need -
- birth certficate (if applicable to your country)
- marriage certificates et al in case you are married
- IELTS
- SS letter (if applicable)
- passport size photo
- Fill form 1221, 80

After CO allocation then you submit PCC/Medicals

All the best mate


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

mehran2010 said:


> Congratulations Varunsal!!


Thanks Mehran  all your wishes means a lot, take care......all the best


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to you for gettting visa.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you so much!

I will keep you posted on my progress



varunsal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good to know that its kind of inspiring
> 
> ...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was waiting for so long to write this post  So after some 220 odd posts I finally get a chance to say "Yipeeeee!!!I got it" ray2:
> 
> ...


Wow... Great to hear that Varun. It seems to have been quite a journey. 

Wish you all the very best and a bright future ahead in OZ.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Wow... Great to hear that Varun. It seems to have been quite a journey.
> 
> Wish you all the very best and a bright future ahead in OZ.


 Yep its been, and I am sure all of us can see glimpses of their own experiences in this story :tongue1:

Everyone's anxious in this process, and it does take toll......

Thanks for your wishes mate, all the best!!!!


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Varun - Superb News ! :clap2: My Heartiest Congrats....   You must have been dreaming of being in OZ and there comes a reality mail with the PR grant notification letter  hahaha....
> 
> No more checking your inbox, no more anxiety, no more doubts in the PR application processing  !! Now its time for your party today and in the forthcoming days you have to just relax, Think, plan and act for your move to OZ....
> 
> Cheers!


That was exactly what I felt.. You couldn't have said it any better..

Coming back to the thread.. Congrats varunsal.. Even i received my grant recently... I can totally understand your excitement!!!

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> That was exactly what I felt.. You couldn't have said it any better..
> 
> Coming back to the thread.. Congrats varunsal.. Even i received my grant recently... I can totally understand your excitement!!!
> 
> ...


Yep I know, congrats once again.....thanks for wishes mate!!!

Hows the prep goin


----------



## Fintan14 (Oct 11, 2011)

well done
congratulations.
I am living in hope that it will be me in a few weeks.
good luck in your new life.
jackie


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Fintan14 said:


> well done
> congratulations.
> I am living in hope that it will be me in a few weeks.
> good luck in your new life.
> jackie


Jackie,

Thanks mate, and

Hope to hear the magical words from you soon 

Cheers, Varun


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Varunsal,

Congrats!! buddy....
Let me know your entry....


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

harshal said:


> Varunsal,
> 
> Congrats!! buddy....
> Let me know your entry....


Thanks mate!!!!
They have given time till this year's christmas......

Will plan much earlier than that, but still need to get to concrete plan

Cheers


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats Varun!

>> Finally i was able to put my application in on 24th Nov (ACT) after getting state approval within a day. 

Did you go for state sponsorship? Pardon my ignorance but what does ACT mean? 

-----
I am an IT professional with an ICT major in computing and 6.5 years of Perl & J2EE experience with a single employer in financial services sector. I have just started my process and this forum has been very helpful already.

ACS application : 16 Dec 2011
+ve ACS assessment : 16 Jan 2012 

I am in same situation as you - I didn't write IELTS yet as I thought ACS will take time due to the christmas/new year holidays. Your post on step by step process for applicants from India is very helpful.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

sraza said:


> Congrats Varun!
> 
> >> Finally i was able to put my application in on 24th Nov (ACT) after getting state approval within a day.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate!!!!  Your wishes are important!!!!

Its awesome feeling to know that any of your post is actually helping potential candidates.....!!!!

ACT - Australian Central Time 

All the best for IELTS and congrats on ACS, ace the rest of steps.....!!!!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Varun.

I didn't understand meaning of "got state approval within a day". 

Couple of more questions (sorry if these are covered elsewhere but searching by forum by thread title is not giving any results)

Age : 30 points (I am 29 years old)
Qualification : 15 (Bachelors degree in computer science & engineering)
Experience : 10 (6.5 yrs of experience)
IELTS : 10 (for 7 band)

I will get 65 points if I get a 7 band in each component. I have my ACS assessment already and I want to write IELTS asap. 

1) Did you write academic or GT module in IELTS. I believe both are acceptable but which one do you advise? 

Does it make a difference for DIAC or State sponsorship processing time if my points are more than 65.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

sraza said:


> Thanks Varun.
> 
> I didn't understand meaning of "got state approval within a day".
> 
> ...


Hi,

1) General
GT is recommended, it acceptable, and as per popular notion; its relatively easy 

Nope, ideally it doesnt make any difference. Rest only DIAC knows.

All the best


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hearty congrats varunsal!! happy for u


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

I2wannafly said:


> Hearty congrats varunsal!! happy for u


Thanks mate!!!! All the best for your ACS, may the success come soon


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

*Congrats*

Congrats varun :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## charles30 (Jan 16, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Thanks Maddy......For sure, first step done, planning starts tomorrow, party tonight.......Another thing, we both now meet in Perth
> 
> Stay in touch


a ah ha


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ausv said:


> Congrats varun :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks buddy......

Hope your process is going smooth, all the best!!! Keep us updated. May we all hear the good news soon from you


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

charles30 said:


> a ah ha


 plans to move to Perth?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*my IELTS*

Varunsal

Thanks for the help so far. I got my IELTS result today and its pretty good. 
L 9.0, R 9.0, W 8.0, S 8.0, Overall: 8.5

I have started a thread where I will post specific details of my case. I am waiting for the hardcopy to apply for SS.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Varun,

You have mentioned here that you got your State Sponsorship in a Day ..!!?? I am really delighted to hear this ..

But can you please provide some guiding light on this.

Regards
K****ij



varunsal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was waiting for so long to write this post  So after some 220 odd posts I finally get a chance to say "Yipeeeee!!!I got it" ray2:
> 
> ...


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Varun,

Congrats first of all on the victory ..!!

You have mentioned here that you got your State Sponsorship in a Day ..!!?? I am really delighted to hear this ..

But can you please provide some guiding light on this.

Regards
K****ij



varunsal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was waiting for so long to write this post  So after some 220 odd posts I finally get a chance to say "Yipeeeee!!!I got it" ray2:
> 
> ...


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

I am from India too .. Do we need the Birth Certificate to apply for the DIAC ..!?!?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> I am from India too .. Do we need the Birth Certificate to apply for the DIAC ..!?!?


Yep...you need that......ideally


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Congrats first of all on the victory ..!!
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Yep, shoot me a pm for specific queries or check out WA thread for more info....

Cheers


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

sraza said:


> Varunsal
> 
> Thanks for the help so far. I got my IELTS result today and its pretty good.
> L 9.0, R 9.0, W 8.0, S 8.0, Overall: 8.5
> ...


Awesome mate!!!!
You aced it......:clap2:

Do share your tips for helping others.........

All the best, cheers


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks ..!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*IELTS resources*



varunsal said:


> Awesome mate!!!!
> You aced it......:clap2:
> 
> Do share your tips for helping others.........
> ...


Thanks Varunsal. I started this thread with references, notes and material. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Varun - Superb News ! :clap2: My Heartiest Congrats....   You must have been dreaming of being in OZ and there comes a reality mail with the PR grant notification letter  hahaha....
> 
> No more checking your inbox, no more anxiety, no more doubts in the PR application processing  !! Now its time for your party today and in the forthcoming days you have to just relax, Think, plan and act for your move to OZ....
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulation Varun for the visa. I am very happy for you.

I started the process around Aug 2011, but did not score a 7 in IELTS.
I applied for rechecking but there was no change in the result. Hence I lost 2 months of time. For the above reason, I was left behind. 

I re-appeared for the IELTS and scored 8 on all the bands. So I am now eligible and am in process of filling the forms. So things are now on the move. 

My question is related to the PCC. 
1. Since 2006 I have been travelling to UK and USA on and off. So in that case, do I need to provide the PCC from UK and USA as well. If yes, what is the process for that?

2. Do I need to have PCC for my wife as well?

3. In form 80 we need to fill the details of the spouse. The address on my wife's passport has not changed after our marriage. What should I feel her address as - Her previous address as on passport or the address after marriage?

Cheers


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rdongre said:


> Congratulation Varun for the visa. I am very happy for you.
> 
> I started the process around Aug 2011, but did not score a 7 in IELTS.
> I applied for rechecking but there was no change in the result. Hence I lost 2 months of time. For the above reason, I was left behind.
> ...


Hi there,
Answers to your questions below.



> 1. Since 2006 I have been travelling to UK and USA on and off. So in that case, do I need to provide the PCC from UK and USA as well. If yes, what is the process for that?


If in total you have stayed for 12 months or more during your visits, then you need to provide the PCC for that country.

For US, you will need a FBI PCC. Details here: FBI — Criminal Background Check

For UK, details are here: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx



> 2. Do I need to have PCC for my wife as well?


Yes, she would have to provide a PCC for all the countries she has lived in for more than 12 months in the last 10 years.



> 3. In form 80 we need to fill the details of the spouse. The address on my wife's passport has not changed after our marriage. What should I feel her address as - Her previous address as on passport or the address after marriage?


Current address is what I have mentioned on my spouse's form 80 even though it is different from her Passport address. Guess, it should be fine.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks coolsnake!!!!! Perfect 

@rdongre - follow coolsnake's response and you are good to go!!!!

All the best 




coolsnake said:


> Hi there,
> Answers to your questions below.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hi there,
> Answers to your questions below.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I am going through the information now.
Shall I start the PCC process now or after the CO is assigned?

I need to get the PCC for 3 countries:
India, UK and USA and each country processing takes about 2 to 3 months. I do not want to waste any more time.

Also I am currently in the US, can I get the PCC for India in Indian Embassy?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rdongre said:


> Thank you for the information. I am going through the information now.
> Shall I start the PCC process now or after the CO is assigned?
> 
> I need to get the PCC for 3 countries:
> ...


You are welcome. 

Answer to your question if you can start applying for PCCs depends on which visa type you have applied or applying for? If it's 175, I would suggest you wait and do it when you think you will be assigned a CO in a month's time. There is a thread "Priority 3 now Priority 4 ..." thread where people update their timelines. You can roughly estimate when you are most likely to be assigned a CO based on the timelines there and start processing your PCCs accordingly.

If it's 176 you intend to apply for then I would suggest you start at the earliest. The three countries you have mentioned above are the ones I need PCC for as well. All my docs except the PCCs for US & UK are pending. 

I am not sure where you got that timeline of 2-3 months for each PCC from. Only a PCC from FBI takes about 2 months roughly. UK PCC can be attained in 10-15 working days. For the Indian PCC, yes you will have to visit the Indian Embassy in your area.

All the very best!!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*congratz Varun..*

Congratz buddy and wish you all the very best..

now we are about to start the process and going go through all these processes...

need all you guys' support, guidance and advice thruout the process...

my wife would be primary applicant and she is gonna take IELTS exam on 12th July...fingers crossed ..





varunsal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was waiting for so long to write this post  So after some 220 odd posts I finally get a chance to say "Yipeeeee!!!I got it" ray2:
> 
> ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*new process*

we will fall in to the new process once we get the ACS accessment and IELTS score , need to put in the EOI ( expression of interest) and then wait for the invitation to apply to DIAC. so one more step added for us...





deepuz said:


> Congratz buddy and wish you all the very best..
> 
> now we are about to start the process and going go through all these processes...
> 
> ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*taking one step at a time*

Need all your help in filing the application for ACS....

The docs we have at the moment..

Passport copy
Degree certificate ( BE CS)
Mark sheets

exp
she worked with 3 companies
currently company offer letter
apprisal letter
pay slips

prev 2 companies offer letters and relieving letters.

Expats, im not going with any agent... im so much confident that i will get everything i needed from here .. Varun is a great example who did it 

my wife got 6 years exp in IT , 4 years as PM consultant (closely related to BA) and 2 years as system engineer. so ACS will consider it as 6 years or 4 years relevant?

also how many reference letters we would require ?

one self for each company and one manager for each company?

kindly help....



deepuz said:


> we will fall in to the new process once we get the ACS accessment and IELTS score , need to put in the EOI ( expression of interest) and then wait for the invitation to apply to DIAC. so one more step added for us...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

senior expats.... please advice...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

deepuz said:


> Need all your help in filing the application for ACS....
> 
> The docs we have at the moment..
> 
> ...


Reference letters and Education Certificates are important. Don't bother sending payslips, appraisal letters, offer letters. That won't help them assess the relevancy of your experience in any way.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats Varun. But there is a problem, gilloo few days back told us about two magical words and now u'r saying its three. :O
Whats the difference?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

I sent payslips and contract letter and affidavit as I couldn't get the employer to respond to requests, then last week they contacted me to say I could have everything I requested do I have since contacted VETASSESS to advise of same but now I am waiting on VETASSESS to reply..... Nightmare


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*thanks*



bangalg said:


> Reference letters and Education Certificates are important. Don't bother sending payslips, appraisal letters, offer letters. That won't help them assess the relevancy of your experience in any way.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


kool, we are also filing for ICT BA, have some questions regarding ref letters..
can you PM me your email address?


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Answer to your question if you can start applying for PCCs depends on which visa type you have applied or applying for? If it's 175, I would suggest you wait and do it when you think you will be assigned a CO in a month's time. There is a thread "Priority 3 now Priority 4 ..." thread where people update their timelines. You can roughly estimate when you are most likely to be assigned a CO based on the timelines there and start processing your PCCs accordingly.
> 
> ...



Thank you varunsal and Coolsnake. My visa has been granted on *27th Sept 2012*.:clap2:

Now the next steps 
Job search and immigraton planning. We plan to move in the early next year. 
I am still not sure about which city to move to? What are your thoughts about the cities?

Have to started the job search and can you share any experiences?


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats 

Now the next big step, job!! Hope you are as lucky as you were with your visa approvals but with a lot less anxiousness. 

Good luck!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rdongre said:


> Thank you varunsal and Coolsnake. My visa has been granted on *27th Sept 2012*.:clap2:
> 
> Now the next steps
> Job search and immigraton planning. We plan to move in the early next year.
> ...


Hey congratulations buddy!! Great to hear that.

Now comes the big step. Good luck with the move.

Well, with respect to IT jobs Melbourne & Sydney are 2 cities which will have the maximum job openings. Check the SEEK website to get a picture of the requirements in your techinical area around the time you plan to move. One tip which I am sure you must have heard a lot is to be patient during the job hunting process and put your best foot forward during the interview.


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hey congratulations buddy!! Great to hear that.
> 
> Now comes the big step. Good luck with the move.
> 
> Well, with respect to IT jobs Melbourne & Sydney are 2 cities which will have the maximum job openings. Check the SEEK website to get a picture of the requirements in your techinical area around the time you plan to move. One tip which I am sure you must have heard a lot is to be patient during the job hunting process and put your best foot forward during the interview.


Yes. Almost all the blogs that I have read since past 2 days have words like 'PATIENCE', 'CALM' etc. It is good to see all the expats are encouraging and supporting each other. 

I will upload my Resume on seek and other job portals very soon. I am aware that it would be difficult to get an interview during the year-end & festival season.
I hope to at least get few calls.
Also it is time for to do some networking. You never know, where that one chance will come from. 

If you dont mind, could you please share the contacts (or at least the their websites) of the job hunters/consutants that you contacted.

Cheers


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

neelarao said:


> Congrats
> 
> Now the next big step, job!! Hope you are as lucky as you were with your visa approvals but with a lot less anxiousness.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you Neelarao. 
I will start the job hunt very soon (starting tomorrow  ). Will keep everyone posted with the progress.

Cheers


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow...congratz varunsal...
I have submitted my pcc and meds upon request from co..
Co has not yet acknowledged them yet...its been one long week now..online status has not been changed as well...
Pl. Tell me what to expect now and how to contact them...

Anj...hope u could throw some light on this....

Thanks in advance.


----------

